# Best Multi-tool



## evilduc996 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am in need of a good multi-tool. I want one that will work on my MTB, but in January, I'll be getting my road bike and want on that is small enough to take with me, but has what I need. I was looking at the Crank Brothers 19, but noticed it was for MTB. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

a good all-in-one is the crank brothers multi-17. 

the best to use is the park one, but doesn't have the most features.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Allen keys*



evilduc996 said:


> I am in need of a good multi-tool...
> Any suggestions?













Most multi tools have way too much useless crap. Don't buy one of those boat anchors. Instead get one or two allen keys and some sort of small screwdriver. I would guess about half the stuff on a multi tool would not even fit any component on your bike. The other option is to take a multi tool and modify it, removing useless items.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*+1*



Keeping up with Junior said:


> [Most multi tools have way too much useless crap. Don't buy one of those boat anchors. Instead get one or two allen keys and some sort of small screwdriver. I would guess about half the stuff on a multi tool would not even fit any component on your bike. The other option is to take a multi tool and modify it, removing useless items.


I carry a 5 mm allen wrench and have my house key notched to serve as a spoke wrench. I've not needed anything else in the last few decades of riding.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I carry an Alien XS. I also agree that chances are I'll never use most of the tools that are on it...and it's pretty basic compared to some multi-tools on the market.

At a minimum, I could probably get away with a 5 (seatpost, saddle, headset), 4 (stem) and 2 (brake centering)mm Allen wrench and a small flathead screwdriver. I guess I look at it the way I look at insurance, though. It's not for all the times you don't need the other tools. It's for the one time that you do.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Most multi tools have way too much useless crap. Don't buy one of those boat anchors. Instead get one or two allen keys and some sort of small screwdriver. I would guess about half the stuff on a multi tool would not even fit any component on your bike. The other option is to take a multi tool and modify it, removing useless items.


It cracks me up how people will tell you weight doesn't matter on a bike and then will tell you to save an insignificant amount of weight by supplanting a multitool with a couple of allen keys. It doesn't matter either way, just do what gives you peace of mind.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

*Topeak Hexus II*

This is the multi-tool I carry. Weighs only 167 grams (roughly 1/3 pound). About what 6 ounces of water weighs.

http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/hexus2


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

I've had the same Crank Brothers multi tool for almost a decade. Used it on my MTB for years and still carry it on my road bike. Comes in handy all the time. Not always for the bike either.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Alien.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

All you need is a couple of allen keys. The mutlti tools are for emergency use. Most modern chains need a shop chain tool to break (easily). I pack a Park CT-5 chain tool, wrapped in plastic wrap, burried in my seat bag. I'm neurotic, I did break a chain once. Park also has a couple of hex wrench sets. I bought one to use in my garage, but I ended up carrying it my jersey pocket when I ride. About the only time I ever need a tool on a ride is when I am adjusting a new component. One nice thing to pack is a small screw driver. All the one's the come with multi tools are the wrong size and do nothing but chew up stuff up. Nice when you are adjusting a front or rear derailleur.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

There is no big (if any) difference between multi-tool for MTB and road bike.
I use Crank Brothers17 and am happy with it


evilduc996 said:


> I am in need of a good multi-tool. I want one that will work on my MTB, but in January, I'll be getting my road bike and want on that is small enough to take with me, but has what I need. I was looking at the Crank Brothers 19, but noticed it was for MTB.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I carry the Park MTB3, it has almost everything; and while there's a couple tools on there I'll never use on my bikes, but I may have to use it on someone's elses bike. The Park MTB3 is very well built as one would expect from Park.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

evilduc996 said:


> I am in need of a good multi-tool. I want one that will work on my MTB, but in January, I'll be getting my road bike and want on that is small enough to take with me, but has what I need. I was looking at the Crank Brothers 19, but noticed it was for MTB.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If this one had a goo dyber it would be almost perfect. http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/SuperChainTool

They say it will work with most chains but I'm not sure. I like the chain hook. I've had to repair several chains over the years and a chain tool is nice to have.

This is also nice if you don't want/need the chain tool. http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/ToolBar


----------



## bacmapei (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a Topeak Alien II, but I leave it in my Camelbak Mule - too big/heavy to carry every ride. I just bought a Lezyne SV-5 to carry in my jersey pocket for emergency adjustments. http://www.lezyne.com/sv5

The quality is excellent, so maybe the SV-10 if you want a larger assortment of tools?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Crank Brothers tools are my favorite


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

+1 for the Lezyne SV5.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> The Crank Brothers tools are my favorite


same here, road or mtb.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> The Crank Brothers tools are my favorite


 +1 for CB. I carry the 5 with me. It's all I've ever needed. 

(Now that I have said that my chain will break and wheel will go out of true on my next ride)


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

Uprwstsdr said:


> +1 for CB. I carry the 5 with me. It's all I've ever needed.
> 
> (Now that I have said that my chain will break and wheel will go out of true on my next ride)


You don't carry/use a Speedlink?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> I carry a 5 mm allen wrench and have my house key notched to serve as a spoke wrench. I've not needed anything else in the last few decades of riding.


Unlike Kerry, who is an obvious weight weenie, I carry a 5mm allen wrench and a full blown Park spoke wrench. Sure it slows me down a lot but it only really matters on hills.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Park MT-1 and enough other stuff to handle the end of the world on the vacation bike and Ritchey CPR-13 (unfortunately no longer made) on the weight weenie bike.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

3v1lD4v3 said:


> You don't carry/use a Speedlink?


Even with such link you may need a chain tool - to remove broken link.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

al0 said:


> Even with such link you may need a chain tool - to remove broken link.


 What? Where's the missing link?


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Most multi tools have way too much useless crap. Don't buy one of those boat anchors. Instead get one or two allen keys and some sort of small screwdriver. I would guess about half the stuff on a multi tool would not even fit any component on your bike. The other option is to take a multi tool and modify it, removing useless items.


Thank you for showing me the way. I've seen the light! From now on, a few Allen keys and tiny screwdriver.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

MondoRock said:


> Thank you for showing me the way. I've seen the light! From now on, a few Allen keys and tiny screwdriver.


 Yep, until you need a pliers, or an open box wrench...yeah but your right, what can happen out on the road anyways? Heck, why carry any tools at all since nothing will ever happen, but that's why you have a cell phone you can call your mommy, or wife when things don't go right.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

froze said:


> What? Where's the missing link?


Uh, where the chain broke?


----------

